# swift thanks



## tpwigwam (Sep 24, 2006)

just like to say thanks so far to swift, just a phone call makes all the difference it took
another firm months, even to make a return call, i could name them, 
swift did just as they said they would so far, yes still on edge from the last firm, and in shock for swift getting in touch the next day, is this just a one off, or are they like it all the time?, yes it would take a lot to trust a firm again, but thanks again, i did have a mirage befor the bolero, hint!
cheers for now, please keep it up.... thanks to all that sent a reply,  keep on camping \/


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

tpwigwam said:


> just like to say thanks so far to swift, just a phone call makes all the difference it took
> another firm months, even to make a return call, i could name them,
> swift did just as they said they would so far, yes still on edge from the last firm, and in shock for swift getting in touch the next day, is this just a one off, or are they like it all the time?, yes it would take a lot to trust a firm again, but thanks again, i did have a mirage befor the bolero, hint!
> cheers for now, please keep it up.... thanks to all that sent a reply,  keep on camping \/


Hi,

You will find that Swift unlike all the rest take a very keen interest in their product and customers in the same way that we do here in Sussex.

Your in good hands with a Swift.

Regards


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we had problems with a dealer promising to return calls and never did over three months
one post on here and swift werein touch within 24hrs (peter smith)and his team and everything was sorted loads of phonecalls from them letting us know the state of play regarding our problem 
cant fault the service when you get past the uncooperartive dealer
regards
geordie


----------

